# Shy Newbie



## amandagrace

Hey I just joined and looking for people to chat with who are like me and understand my struggles with TTC... To know me is to just ask but here's just some of the main stuff..

My name is Amanda and I'm in my 30s, a plus size gal (am working on dropping the weight), technically I'm single but have been seeing someone if that makes since.. I live on the West Coast, I have 1 dog (Chihuahua/Boston mix) named Kaitlyn, 1 cat (calico,siemase and tortie mix) named Sierra and 2 goldfish named Adam and Speedy.. I'm a shy gal and don't have local friends and the friends I do have all live in other states now.. I have some family near by but they could care less about me.. I'm the black sheep of the family ... I am really close to some friends and became "family" but they don't understand me when it comes to pregnancy stuff and most of them don't even know I'm "active"... They still think I have my "V" card.. Which yes I did wait til I was in my 30s to find someone I felt a lot for ... moral of the story to that is I made a promise to my mom(RIP) at 13 I'd wait to marriage so I could start dating.. I held to that promise for as long as I could.. Guys were gone the min I said no and why I saying no.. Plus it was one of those promises you make just to get what you want.. so this pass year I did find someone willing to wait and it got to the point where I couldn't wait.. Here I am able to tell strangers and I can't even talk to my own family and friends about anything.. 

Big hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Amanda

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## oliv

Welcome !!!


----------



## Sushai

Welcome!! :hi:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## amandagrace

Thanks :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------

